# EVOC/Ambulance Driver Courses in MA?



## FourEyes (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of any type of EVOC/Ambulance Driver courses in Massachusetts/Boston area? I'm finishing my EMT-B course, and find that I'm way more nervous about driving something bigger than my Honda than I am about the state exams. I was hoping there was a training facility/course nearby so I could get a taste of driving before applying to jobs. I can't find any online, and I'm not sure if they don't exist here (which they might not, I guess, since an EVOC isn't required) or if I'm just not putting the right words into google.

Thanks!

FourEyes


----------



## medicdan (Dec 18, 2009)

Actually... there are several,but all taught by the same crew. The best place to go is Boston University EMS, where Ray Levy teaches Coaching for the Emergency Vehicle Operator. I'm not sure when his next class is, but take it soon before Ray disappears into the world of private EMS.


----------



## FourEyes (Dec 18, 2009)

Well now I feel silly -- I checked a couple of colleges and thought I was looking in the wrong place, and never checked BU! Thanks for the info, EMT Dan!


----------



## medicdan (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah, I should have clarified. Whenever you get hired by an ambulance company around here, they will train you-- either in CEVO or EVOC before expecting you to drive...If you are planning on getting hired soon, you should wait, so you dont have to pay for the class...


----------



## FourEyes (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, my instructors had told me that. Nevertheless, since I don't have a huge amount of driving experience in larger vehicles I was hoping a class would give me a little more confidence. However it might be a moot point since the next course at BU is April 10, which would be (fingers crossed) about when I would be applying for jobs. I might end up just renting a small Uhaul for a day...


----------

